

Austrian Provider hosts Raspberry Pi for free (colocation) - mjakl
http://www.edis.at/de/server/colocation/oesterreich/raspberrypi/

======
tbirdz
<http://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/>

Version of the link in English.

------
timmillwood
Awesome idea! But as a remote server, is the RasPi really up to it?

~~~
_cbdev
Maybe not for large-scale web applications, but as webserver for a small blog
or as a proxy server, or even just an Icecast Server for some friends, why
not?

The GPU would be mostly idle in these cases, as Servers don't usually run a
Graphical Interface, which would mean more RAM for the system.

All in all, this might well be an Application the RPI is more suited for than
functioning as a media center.

